# Scoring Synths?



## merlinhimself (Apr 1, 2018)

Hey All,

Was wondering for those who have purchased the AudiOllie Scoring Synths,

How do you find the sound of them? Listening to demos is such a hard thing to get an idea from as most demos are composed with many other libraries or sounds, a few moments here and there where you can hear just what theyre offering.

The idea of them really fits in line with my sound and what I aim for, Sigur Ros ambience.

I'm only asking this as I would like to have a user's experience. Everyone has different tastes, the only reason I havent jumped and bought it yet is because tax season is here, however purchasing today would save me 80 if I do eventually.


----------



## merlinhimself (Apr 1, 2018)

***I know people hate the "what do you guys think of them" "Should I get it?" questions. I've made some disappointing purchases in the past and am really just looking to know if how they marketed their product and the idea theyre selling is what you are getting.


----------



## blougui (Apr 1, 2018)

Listen and look Sample Cast on YT from Reuben. He ´ll answer in depth to your question - and it’s a no, at least for him.


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 1, 2018)

TAL Uno-LX $40. Guitar pedals, plugins, guitar amp sims, Valhalla Vintageverb/Shimmer, IR's = Sigur Ros vibe. And you will probably not loose intetest in a month.


----------



## chapbot (Apr 1, 2018)

They are not instant gratification. You'll need to massage them with effects. Watch Ollie's tutorial video where he shows how he creates layers and adds effects:



That video will give you a good idea if Scoring Synths is for you.


----------

